# Free 1DX2 AF guide from Canon



## GuyF (Dec 2, 2016)

Only 148 pages 

http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=manuals&manualid=tcm:14-1474187


----------



## DarkG (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks. ;D

Looks great.


----------



## Click (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DominoDude (Dec 3, 2016)

GuyF said:


> Only 148 pages
> 
> http://www.canon.co.uk/support/consumer_products/products/cameras/digital_slr/eos-1d_x_mark_ii.aspx?type=manuals&manualid=tcm:14-1474187


Thanks a bunch, GuyF!
I thought I had all the manuals for it, but this one wasn't one of them.


----------



## Jopa (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you!
Also need to find a way to send it to DPR. I believe those poor guys still can't figure out how the 1dx2 AF works.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Guy. 
Thanks for sharing, I have downloaded it to read and see if any of it can be put to use with my 7DII, I know apples and oranges, but there are some slight similarities between the two systems aren't there? : ;D

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 3, 2016)

This is great. I've been using the older 1DX guide, but having this one will help me understand the features that are new. When using autofocus, I often feel like the old tagline for a board game: "A minute to learn. A lifetime to master."



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Guy.
> Thanks for sharing, I have downloaded it to read and see if any of it can be put to use with my 7DII, I know apples and oranges, but there are some slight similarities between the two systems aren't there? : ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



It should be very applicable. More like Granny Smith to Golden Delicious, rather than Apples to Oranges. Lots more similarities than differences. The main difference seems to be in the algorithms cooked into the camera, rather than the settings.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 3, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Thank you!
> Also need to find a way to send it to DPR. I believe those poor guys still can't figure out how the 1dx2 AF works.



That's a good one, but I'm having trouble too so I can't be too cocky!

My discovery today: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31049.new#new

"Not sure if anyone is still following this thread but here goes. Today I discovered that I can have the camera set for both shutter button and two back buttons (AF ON, *) auto focus. With large zone, for example, selected, I get that with the shutter button and spot with expansion, either servo or one-shot, using the back buttons, which over-ride the shutter focus mode. I'm thinking BIF could benefit from this versatility??"

Jack


----------



## JMZawodny (Dec 4, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Guy.
> Thanks for sharing, I have downloaded it to read and see if any of it can be put to use with my 7DII, I know apples and oranges, but there are some slight similarities between the two systems aren't there? : ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Why not use the one for the 7D2.
http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2014/eos7dmk2_afGuidebook.shtml


----------



## Jack Douglas (Dec 4, 2016)

JMZawodny said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy.
> ...


 I had printed that even though I didn't have the 7D2 camera but I think this is somewhat updated for the 1DX2; I'll have to compare; has to be, it includes movie settings too.

Jack


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi JMZawodny. 
Thanks for reminding me, I have that plus the Glenn Bartley book, I should look at my iBooks more often then I might be aware of what is there. I think I will still read this one just in case there is anything of interest. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JMZawodny said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guy.
> ...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 16, 2017)

Didn't want to start a new thread for this question;

How do I prevent IS from starting when opening Live View? It's in both video and stills, and it doesn't help to assign IS to its own button...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Viggo, 
From memory I think this has to do with the continuous AF provided by dual pixel AF, if you have IS switched on at the lens then you must want it on, didn't some recently released lenses get a new mode for the IS to deal with this where the IS only cuts in as you release the shutter (take the photo). 
It might be that the only way out is to turn off IS or turn off continuous focus. 

Edit. 
Ok I wrote that based on the behaviour (as I recall after not using live view for a while) of my 7DII, I just looked at the manual and it clearly states that the 1DxII doesn't have continuous AF in live view only video mode???? Really the flagship camera didn't get continuous AF in live view????  

Cheers, Graham. 



Viggo said:


> Didn't want to start a new thread for this question;
> 
> How do I prevent IS from starting when opening Live View? It's in both video and stills, and it doesn't help to assign IS to its own button...


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Viggo,
> From memory I think this has to do with the continuous AF provided by dual pixel AF, if you have IS switched on at the lens then you must want it on, didn't some recently released lenses get a new mode for the IS to deal with this where the IS only cuts in as you release the shutter (take the photo).
> It might be that the only way out is to turn off IS or turn off continuous focus.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Yeah, and another weird thing is I can touch the screen to move the af point, but I can't focus that way it seems, I still have to focus with the normal AF-ON button. I would rather have it focus where I touch the screen directly.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2017)

Does seem rather ridiculous.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Does seem rather ridiculous.
> 
> Jack



Agreed... and what more, if I'm in LV and then I review the images in playback mode, the IS doesn't stop then either.


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 17, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Thanks! Yeah, and another weird thing is I can touch the screen to move the af point, but I can't focus that way it seems, I still have to focus with the normal AF-ON button. I would rather have it focus where I touch the screen directly.



Page 283 of the manual says you can touch focus in LiveView but not trigger the shutter


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Yeah, and another weird thing is I can touch the screen to move the af point, but I can't focus that way it seems, I still have to focus with the normal AF-ON button. I would rather have it focus where I touch the screen directly.
> ...



Thanks for the tip, but it doesn't work, it will not focus until I hit the AF-on button....


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 17, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Hi Viggo,
I just had a look at my 1DxII and it seems the "problem" is BBF: When I have metering AND AF on my shutter button live view focussing works using touch. When I have only metering put on the shutter button I can choose an AF field using touch but it will only start focussing when I hit the AF ON button...

Hope that helps and enjoy your new camera 

-Sebastian


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Mikehit said:
> ...



Yes! I JUST realized that myself also. What a ridiculous way of doing it, what's the problem of having touch af enabled no matter which button I normally use for AF??


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't really get it either. Maybe their reasoning was that someone who uses BBF only wants the AF to jump into action when focus button is pressed and thus just implemented this behavior for live view too...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> I don't really get it either. Maybe their reasoning was that someone who uses BBF only wants the AF to jump into action when focus button is pressed and thus just implemented this behavior for live view too...



Then make it an option. Someone slipped up, or maybe Canon doesn't have much touch expertise in their ranks. 

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2017)

Does anyone know how, where and who we could contact to give suggestions for firmware upgrades?

I mean, if no one tells them, the chances are zero they'll fix it.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 17, 2017)

I have requested a contact via:

[email protected]

Will let you know the result of my inquiry. I briefly described the issue in the email.

Jack


----------



## Viggo (Jan 17, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> I have requested a contact via:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> ...



Superb! If you get a chance tell them to stop the stabilizer at least in playback mode, lol


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > I have requested a contact via:
> ...



I only had asked about the AF issue but the good news is that a reply came quickly. Not sure if this is of help, but it's the reply. I've always received good support via this Canadian link.

Jack

Dear Mr. Jack Waller

Thank you for your E-mail inquiry.

I have tested your issue here. I have the camera with AF-ON as Autofocus and exposure. When in Live View you have to methods to focus:

1. AF method is Face + Tracking, when you touch, you will only select the AF point, then you can press the AF-ON to focus on that specific point.

2. AF method FlexiZone AF, when you touch, the camera will focus on that point.

If the problem persists, please contact our Customer Information Centre at your earliest convenience at 1-800-OK CANON [1-800-652-2666]. We are available Monday through Friday from 9:00am to 6:00pm EST (excluding holidays) and would be more than happy to assist you.

Should you require further assistance, please feel free to email us or visit our customer support website at http://www.canon.ca


----------



## Viggo (Jan 18, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Nope, it still doesn't focus when I use FlexiZone. Did you have any luck with that?


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry, not yet. I don't have a history of using live view but I'll try to play with it soon.

Jack


----------



## LordofTackle (Jan 19, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Nope, it still doesn't focus when I use FlexiZone. Did you have any luck with that?


I just gave it a short try and for me it doesn't work either. Doesn't matter whether I use flexizone or face+tracking: when AF start is attributed to AF-ON button instead of shutter button it only starts focussing when AF-ON button is pressed, and NOT on touch.

-Sebastian


----------



## Viggo (Jan 19, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, it still doesn't focus when I use FlexiZone. Did you have any luck with that?
> ...



Thanks for joining in, that means that I'm not crazy, always good to confirm.

I just started to go into user defined buttons from my custom INFO-menu and put AF on the shutter, when using LV and then it works, even if I don't remove AF from the AF-ON button. An extra step, but at least it's no too much hassle.

I still have the IS running when in playback from Live View, that's even worse....


----------



## DaveGershon (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for sharing the guide.
Dave


----------

